# where to buy good t5 ho for hight tech planted tank



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

hi everyone. is there anyplace in bc that i can buy good quality of t5 ho bulbs. such as these things
Giesemann Aquaflora, Zoomed Flora , Sunwave Wavepoint,Red Wave Wavepoint,


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Jlaquatucs

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

im looking for some red t5. jal only got ge flora.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You might have some luck at a hydroponics store. Here's a good 1. BCH Greenhouse Supply in Langley 604-888-5716. Maybe they can order you something.


----------

